# Mantua, bad, bad, bad, good



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Bad weather
Bad Ice
Bad fishing
Good beer!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Bad weather
> Bad Ice
> Bad fishing
> Good beer!


Good report McFishin !!! *\-\* *\-\* ....no reading between the line's on this one.....What?? No pic's ?? O-|-O


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Well at least you found one good thing on your trip! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

McFishin said:


> Bad weather
> Bad Ice
> Bad fishing
> Good beer!


Stormy?

Did you fall through?

Not even a bite?

At least you had good beer.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What kinda report is that ???? What is this some kinda "secret beer". Come on, out with it. What kinda "secret beer" was it ???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

:rotfl:


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

At least you had good beer McCapt. Did you catch anything? Im going to Deer Creek in the morning let me know if you would be interested?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What kinda report is that ???? What is this some kinda "secret beer". Come on, out with it. What kinda "secret beer" was it ???????? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


GOOD POINT (exter)... _(O)_ _(O)_

Secret spots are not allowed here.....Why should we allow *Secret Beer???!!!*


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

No such thing as bad beer, but it is illegal to have at Mantua so best kept secret :wink:


----------



## McFishin (Dec 24, 2007)

Ill try to get pics on my next post. I think maybe my problem was the beer. you see all I had was some bud light that somebody left in my garage. next time Ill bring some coors and pour some down the hole. that aught to brimg em in.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey , wait just a second here................ you said good beer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muddy (Dec 19, 2007)

> I think maybe my problem was the beer. you see all I had was some bud light that somebody left in my garage. next time Ill bring some coors and pour some down the hole. that aught to brimg em in.


I bet some of your dry ass copenhagen might help next time as well!!
Thanks for the leftover beer, It was tasty!!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Way to go Mcfishin... can't wait to pile up the burbots next week. Have a good time at the av's game we'll think about ya why we are at the Creek of the Deer!


----------

